# Mandarin Orange Chicken Salad



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

Serves 4

Dressing:
1 tsp crushed Ginger
1 tsp crushed Garlic
1 Tbs toasted Sesame Seeds
1/8 tsp crushed Red Pepper
¼ cup Pineapple Juice
¼ cup Teriyaki Sauce (I use Kikkoman)
½ cup Vegetable Oil (I use grapeseed)
1 tsp Sesame Oil

Shake all together in a bottle.  Prepare the day before for a better blended flavor.

Chicken Prep:
1 whole boneless, skinless chicken breast, trimmed and cut into ½ inch cubes
¼ cup Soy Sauce (use a low sodium if you like)
1 tsp crushed Garlic
1 tsp crushed Ginger
1 tsp Sesame Oil

In medium non-reactive bowl, whisk together Teriyaki, Garlic, Ginger and Sesame Oil.  Add chicken and toss to coat.  Allow to marinate 15-20 minutes.  Quick fry in small amount of vegetable oil till done and chill.

Chill all canned ingredients for 24 hours before serving.

Salad:
1 head of Romaine, cored and shredded to bite size pieces or 8 oz. Baby Spinach, divided onto 4 plates
1 cup Crispy Chow Mein Noodles, divided 
1 can sliced Water Chestnuts, drained and divided
1 can Bamboo Shoots, drained and divided
1 small can Bean Sprouts, drained and divided
1 small can Pineapple chunks, drained (reserving juice for the dressing) and divided
Prepared Chicken, divided
½ cup chopped Cashews
2 cans Mandarin Oranges, drained and divided
½ roasted Red Pepper, diced and divided

Shake dressing up really good one last time and drizzle on salad.
Serve Chilled.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, yum!!!  C&P!  Thanks, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have elaborated on this salad since this picture was taken.  Looks like I also used Green and Red Onions on it.  Really, you can add whatever salad fixings you like.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 29, 2012)

This is my kind of salad.  Thank you for sharing your recipe, Princess Fiona.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 30, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Lovely salad for office luncheon. Have to try it when I return to Madrid. Madrid has an enormous Chinese community and thus, product availability.

Puglia, is more traditionally Italian and though there are expats and foreigners, they are mostly from Northern Europe, the UK and the USA. 

Thanks for posting and the photo says it all !
M.C.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 30, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona,
> 
> Lovely salad for office luncheon. Have to try it when I return to Madrid. Madrid has an enormous Chinese community and thus, product availability.
> 
> ...



Thank You, Margi!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow, lovely colours and no doubt flavours...just perfect, thanks Fiona


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

C&P. Heading to MN soon and I imagine the pantry inventory of mandarin oranges (and canned pineapple) is still high. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> C&P. Heading to MN soon and I imagine the pantry inventory of mandarin oranges (and canned pineapple) is still high. Thanks!



Heck, put pineapple in there, too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, pineapple, even more flavour and colour


----------

